# Windows Installer - problems



## sikus (Mar 30, 2006)

I downloaded a free trial version of Dreamweaver. When I tried to extract the file I got the following error messages:
"This package requires a newer version of the Windows Installer. Do you want to update the version of the Windows Installer on your system?"

When I click "yes", the following appears:

"The file WINDOWSINSTALLER-KB884016-V2-X86.EXE is linked to export, NTDLL.DLL:NtOpenProcessToken, that doesn't exist"
(my translation from swedish)

And then finally:

"Setup was unable to upgrade the Windows Installer."

I searched the Internet for the solution and downloaded the latest version of Windows Installer from Microsofts website, but it didn't help. When I had downloaded a file called "InstMsiA.exe" and tried to extract it, a message only tells me that this file already exist.

Do you have any idea of what to do? Maybe there is a way to completely remove Windows Installer and download and install a newer version?

I use Windows ME.

Kind regards,
Asa in Sweden.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8-c094-4255-b702-de3bb768148f&DisplayLang=en 

Download the file to My Documents and run it offline -- don't try to run it while still online

I don't know what "file" already exists when you try to run it -- but you can try finding and renaming msiexec.exe and msi.dll first (msiexec.old, msi.old). Look for them in c:\windows\system. These are usually the two files it looks for to see if the same version is installed.

Are you sure the Dreamweaver package you downloaded was designed for Win98? It sounds like it might be looking for the XP/2K installer.


----------



## sikus (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you for your quick reply!
But unfortunately I still have the same problem.
I followed your instructions and downloaded the file from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playLang=en 
Then I went offline and extracted the file successfully. I also renamed msiexec.exe to msiexec.old, but I was unable to rename msi.dll because "the file is currently used by Windows" (or something like that).
But then when I got online and tried to extract Dreamweaver, the same error messages appeared again:
"The file WINDOWSINSTALLER-KB884016-V2-X86.EXE is linked to export, NTDLL.DLL:NtOpenProcessToken, that doesn't exist"
...and so on.

Do you have any more ideas?
(Maybe I shall mention that I use Mozilla Firefox, if that is important)

Kind regards, Asa


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Try renaming msi.dll in safe mode.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Again I need to ask -- are you sure you are trying to install a version of Dreamweaver that is Win98 compatible?

Typically " NTDLL.DLL:NtOpenProcessToken," would not be looked for in a Win98 installation -- but this is what is being looked for in the installer package Dreamweaver is trying to run.

I don't think anything is wrong with your current Windows installer -- it just doesn't support that version of Dreamweaver and there is nothing you can do to update it. I would rename msiexec to its proper extension and not mess any further with this unless you are having OTHER Windows Installer issues.


----------



## sikus (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi!
I download the file from www.download.com, and use the advanced search to find Dreamweaver. In my search, I make sure to fill in "Operating system: Windows ME". Then I come to this site, which only says "Requirements: 256 MB RAM; 650 MB available disk space" (which I have) http://www.download.com/Macromedia-Dreamweaver/3000-2048_4-10225092.html?tag=lst-0-1
So for me it doesn't seem to be the any compatible-problem, but of course I could be wrong.

I tried to rename msiexec to it's proper extension, but it was impossible. Then I saw that I have an identical file (with the same date) beside that has the correct extension-name, so I guess I'm all ok concerning that issue.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

WinME's file protection has automatically replaced the file on reboot.

If you go direct to the Macromedia site, you get to this page -- which specifies the requrirements:

http://www.macromedia.com/software/dreamweaver/productinfo/systemreqs/


----------

